# 5 ft. Leinbach line loader/bucket alterations



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Ok was asked to put this here to maybe save someone else the trouble of finding a solution to the same problem I had. I'd purchased this bucket and was tickled to get it. I hooked it up and was in the process of finding out if it was as easy to us as the guy had said it would be, it sat level fairly easy was no problem to raise and lower but. that's when I found out my problem when I dumped it from a high enough point where it wouldn't hit the ground it dumped but also hit the tires and once it did you couldn't lower it anymore unless you physically lifted it off the tires then it came down slowly as it should.
So asked a number of people thoughts on it and they ranged from well put a chain on it to keep it from hitting tires, easy enough to try so it did work good but wouldn't dump most of the load. So needed another option which was maybe getting longer lift arms etc. or the lift extenders which I found out is costly. So another idea made sense so we tried it. and this is what we did.
Ok, the bucket is 5 ft. wide, 22 in. high at the back and slopes down to 13 in at the front. It is 3 ft from front to back ok that's buckets measurements.
We cut 4 pieces of 1/4 in hardened steel 7 1/2 in tall and 4 in. wide. We then drilled the first holes in exactly the same place as the ones on the bucket, to makes sure they were right we put the pins in the holes we drilled and thru the ones on the bucket to make sure they lined up, once we made sure they did we went up exactly 4 in. center to center and drilled the other 4 holes.
once that was done we checked to make sure that everything lined up right once that was established by putting pins in each set of holes. Doing that we knew it was ready to weld we clamped 2 of them in place with the pins in and tack welded the four pieces then we could take the pins out and finish welding all of them on.
After that my fun was starting I got out the grinder and started getting them to look like they were all the same.
Ok now pictures to show progress. I'll post them then list in order as work was done or try to lol


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

ok there ya go wam bam thank you ma'am lol 
I tried to show before pic first, then the pieces welded on then them ground and painted. I hope this might help someone in future if they have a problem like this Also it works perfectly now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2018)

Looking good Eddie. So glad you were able to get that bucket going without "going Mr. Feckless" on your lift arms.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Yup, I see it Eddie. Nicely done, thank you for the info!


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Hey no problem if I can help somebody from racking their brain to figure what might work all the better


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

I love to try and do stuff as simply as possible and mainly as frugally as possible. I have had to rig stuff up all my life it seems but it helps you to learn to do stuff you never thought you could


----------

